# boston police cadet



## soon2bdropped (Jan 6, 2009)

i filled out an online application on the boston police website i think it was cityofbost.gov but anyways i always wanted to become a cop and whatnot but someone i got sidetracked and went to school for automotive technician and now i want to change my career along.. i heard there was a freeze in boston police hire is still true or not? i wanted to know if anyone has any idea when the boston police cadet exam might be for this year... thanks let me know..


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

"I wanted to become a cop and whatnot". Sir, your enthusiasm for getting on the job is overwhelming. I'd say your well on your way. Keep up the good work!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> but anyways i always wanted to become a cop and whatnot


Atleast your starting out with a positive attitude... named soon2bdropped.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

soon2bdropped said:


> i filled out an online application on the boston police website i think it was cityofbost.gov but anyways i always wanted to become a cop and whatnot but someone i got sidetracked and went to school for automotive technician and now i want to change my career along.. i heard there was a freeze in boston police hire is still true or not? i wanted to know if anyone has any idea when the boston police cadet exam might be for this year... thanks let me know..


Why bother with that pesky civil service exam, background check, psychological exam, and police academy? Just pay the $450 fee, and you're in;

http://www.cityofboston.gov/cityclerk/constable.asp


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Instead of auto technician, how about english class.


----------



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

Another brilliant entrance by a masscops newbie!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Why oh why do they do this to themselves??


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Seriously We are cops we will find out where you live


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

You should take your own advice and "soon2bdrop" this whole idea. You're obviously a loss to the food service or janitorial industry.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> janitorial industry.


Its " custodial engineering " and thats some good advice,,,that way after you " soon2bdrop " something you can clean it up...


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> You should take your own advice and "soon2bdrop" this whole idea. You're obviously a loss to the food service or janitorial industry.


That's an insult to the food and janitorial services.


----------

